# 12/12/12 Sandy Benefit



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.121212concert.org/ 

Artists currently confirmed:

Paul McCartney 
Roger Waters 
Billy Joel 
Eric Clapton 
Bruce Springsteen 
The Who 
Bon Jovi 
Kanye West 
Alicia Keys 
Dave Grohl 
Chris Martin 
Eddie Vedder


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hmm my phone is silent ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fretboard said:


> http://www.121212concert.org/
> 
> Artists currently confirmed:
> 
> ...


What, no headliners yet?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rolling Stones just added - not sure if they count as "headliner" or not, Steadfastly.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Good concert!!!!! One of the best parts was when K West left the stage!!!!

B


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Agreed on both counts!

(Actually, I was in the bathroom for most of his set and I think I accomplished the same thing he did)

Everyone else really stepped up I think.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I left the room when Kanye was on, and I LIKE Kanye. 

Clapton was on, but I didn't love the compressed tone I was hearing.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Waters, Clapton, Billy Joel & The Who were standouts for me. Really great show.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I'm a big Waters fan, I found that set to be so so. Watch "Live in the Flesh" for an example of a really good Waters show.

I thought Springsteen was great.

Surprisingly I thought the Who was bloody great. Townsend was freaking amazing. I like the Who, but recent shows I had seen gave me the feeling they should retire. This set turned that around for me.

The Stones were the Stones. Two songs? Thanks guys.

I changed the channel after about a minute of Kanye and never made it back to the show.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I thought Alicia Keys was absolutely horrible. It's not my style of music, but I still left her set on the entire time with an open mind. Is it just me or was that a really bad performance?

Loved the Who. They were great at the 9/11 concert as well.

I have to finish watching the bits I missed today. I didn't even remember it was on until about 9:30.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not a huge Springsteen fan but what I've seen so far (thanks YouTube) sounds great. Big band, tight, dynamic, and he's in good voice. Alicia Keys did nothing for me, I don't get the hype. Kanye West...really? This guy's cred died a long time ago. The Who proves they're still alive and well, and Daltrey was in good voice, tight as a band too. Windmills! Man, Townshend still does windmills! McCartney/Nirvana really rocked, and count me among those who are surprised that PM can still bring it on.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Townsend was freaking amazing. I like the Who, but recent shows I had seen gave me the feeling they should retire. This set turned that around for me.


Personally I think they should perform under the moniker "Townsend & Daltrey". I don't understand how they can call themselves The Who without The Ox and Moon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Personally I think they should perform under the moniker "Townsend & Daltrey". I don't understand how they can call themselves The Who without The Ox and Moon.


I suppose I can understand that. I could go either way on that one.

The tune Townsend played on the Gibson acoustic with heavy delay was beautiful. Sounded great to me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> I thought Alicia Keys was absolutely horrible. It's not my style of music, but I still left her set on the entire time with an open mind. Is it just me or was that a really bad performance?
> 
> Loved the Who. They were great at the 9/11 concert as well.
> 
> I have to finish watching the bits I missed today. I didn't even remember it was on until about 9:30.


Any links to this online, I missed it all


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i just watched the Nirveatles song...wasn't bad...kinda cool...

but then watched this...during the solo, the guitarist looks a little like Gilmour did back then...

[video=youtube;QvdqU_jLeC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvdqU_jLeC4[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any links to this online, I missed it all


I am likely going to download a torrent of the whole thing, but most of the individual performances have made their way to youtube by now.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Personally I think they should perform under the moniker "Townsend & Daltrey". I don't understand how they can call themselves The Who without The Ox and Moon.


I thought the mixing in of Keith Moon on video was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> I thought the mixing in of Keith Moon on video was absolutely brilliant.



Me too. It was very well done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I missed the whole concert too, doh. I found snippets on YT.

That dude really nailed the solos on Comfortably Numb, great tone too.
Eddie did a better job than Roger, he seemed a bit, off.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think they should perform under the moniker "Townsend & Daltrey". I don't understand how they can call themselves The Who without The Ox and Moon.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Who fan. 

I really respect Led Zeppelin for calling it a day after Bonham passed away. I thought that was pretty classy, especially when the deceased member is such an incredible musician and integral part of the sound of the band. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Who fan.
> 
> I really respect Led Zeppelin for calling it a day after Bonham passed away. I thought that was pretty classy, especially when the deceased member is such an incredible musician and integral part of the sound of the band.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I guess there is one key difference with the Who and some of the other bands from the era mentioned. Didn't Pete Townsend write pretty much every hit the Who currently plays live? I am partway into his book, and he'd demo the entire songs himself in his studio. If this is the case, I have to give him some leeway and far as what he does with the band name.

From what I have read in the book so far, the only reason a lot of the other band members material got on the albums is because there was a requirement with the early albums that each band member contribute 2 songs. From the list of songs, the only other really good songs outside of Townsend's were John Entwistle's.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Who fan.
> 
> I really respect Led Zeppelin for calling it a day after Bonham passed away. I thought that was pretty classy, especially when the deceased member is such an incredible musician and integral part of the sound of the band.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Agreed.

Personally, and I know this opinion is not share by all fans, I thought Pink FLoyd should have done the same after Waters split. While still a great band and with all due respect to the late great Richard Wright, the post Waters stuff sounds decidedly like a David Gilmour solo project.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Personally, and I know this opinion is not share by all fans, I thought Pink FLoyd should have done the same after Waters split. While still a great band and with all due respect to the late great Richard Wright, the post Waters stuff sounds decidedly like a David Gilmour solo project.


I see that point. To compare with the Pete Townsend example however I'd have to say I'd much prefer to listen to a David Gilmour solo album whether called Pink Floyd or not over any Pete Townsend solo album whether called The Who or not. 
In the former, I think Gilmour/Wright created the bulk of the sonic element while Waters was the visionary behind the concepts. They were better together as a unit for sure but without Waters they still sounded much like Floyd and their post Waters albums were worth buying (my opinion, I don't expect all to agree) 
In the later Pete is the visionary behind the concepts but were brought alive by one of the greatest rhythm sections in rock and a great vocalist. Pretty much everything they've done without Keith Moon and John Entwistle has been bland by comparison despite very able musical replacements. I feel the same about Waters' post Floyd work (again personal opinion)
As for Zeppelin, after seeing "Celebration Day" I have to agree with Plant's desire not to continue on. The show was great to see but I think it was best as a one-off trip down memory lane especially with 5 more years under their belt since that performance. I couldn't bear hearing them tune down another step!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I see that point. To compare with the Pete Townsend example however I'd have to say I'd much prefer to listen to a David Gilmour solo album whether called Pink Floyd or not over any Pete Townsend solo album whether called The Who or not.
> In the former, I think Gilmour/Wright created the bulk of the sonic element while Waters was the visionary behind the concepts. They were better together as a unit for sure but without Waters they still sounded much like Floyd and their post Waters albums were worth buying (my opinion, I don't expect all to agree)
> In the later Pete is the visionary behind the concepts but were brought alive by one of the greatest rhythm sections in rock and a great vocalist. Pretty much everything they've done without Keith Moon and John Entwistle has been bland by comparison despite very able musical replacements. I feel the same about Waters' post Floyd work (again personal opinion)
> As for Zeppelin, after seeing "Celebration Day" I have to agree with Plant's desire not to continue on. The show was great to see but I think it was best as a one-off trip down memory lane especially with 5 more years under their belt since that performance. I couldn't bear hearing them tune down another step!


I agree the post Waters Albums are good and yes, well worth buying, but to me they just lack a fundamental element needed to sound like Floyd.

Good stuff, but Floyd? As with most topics, it comes down to personal opinion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not a single mention of Grohl so far, I'm surprised. I haven't seen any YT clips or anything.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Not a single mention of Grohl so far, I'm surprised. I haven't seen any YT clips or anything.


It was great to see him doing what he does best. I thought the song was pretty good personally.

I can't wait for the new Queens Of The Stone Age album (he is recording with them again).

I was lucky enough to have seen Nirvana live, and see him play with QOTSA. Seeing him drum live is quite an experience. He's pretty impressive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> It was great to see him doing what he does best. I thought the song was pretty good personally.
> 
> I can't wait for the new Queens Of The Stone Age album (he is recording with them again).
> 
> I was lucky enough to have seen Nirvana live, and see him play with QOTSA. Seeing him drum live is quite an experience. He's pretty impressive.



The reason there has been very little mention of Grohl is because after Kanye West hit the stage, many people changed the channel.

I did, and intended to tune back in, but fell asleep.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Personally, I was elated when Dave and the boys came out on stage with Sir Mac. How else could they have a reunion without looking tacky? And the song was a great listen. Watching Dave back there on drums was an evening's entertainment in itself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Personally, I was elated when Dave and the boys came out on stage with Sir Mac. How else could they have a reunion without looking tacky? And the song was a great listen. Watching Dave back there on drums was an evening's entertainment in itself.


I'm definitely sorry I missed that.

I'll check it out on YouTube


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Who fan.
> ...


Big Who fan here. I've tended to avoid their performances over the last couple of decades as the clips I've seen haven't been up to snuff. It's not the same w/out Moon & the Ox. 

FWIW their best album (Who's Next) is the one where Townshend allowed his bandmates the greatest amount of freedom to create their own parts vs. treating them like a cover band. And yes, most of his solo stuff sucks ass. As much as Pete hated Roger, he needed him.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dunno, I'm pretty much a huge fan of all involved but didn't find much worth seeing more than the 'novelty once'.
[video=youtube;PIWdotxMKC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIWdotxMKC4[/video]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> I thought the mixing in of Keith Moon on video was absolutely brilliant.


I loved the Bellboy jibber jabber for sure, but that part where they showed Keith's face in a still photo and then made his eyes/face move, with Roger standing there with arms outstretched was, um, "a little creepy", as my wife so eloquently put it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Dave Grohl is my hero! Why? Because he's around my age and ticking off a musical bucket list that I wouldn't have dared to dream of when I was a teenager!
If someone had told me at 15-16 years old that I'd someday drum on an album that essentially created a musical genre, Front my own very successful band for years afterward, record and play in another band with John Paul Jones and someday write and play a song with Paul F*()in' Mccartney in front of thousands there's no way on god's green earth that could have been conceivable in my wildest fantasies!


----------

